# Urban Legends: Real Or Fake?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

​
How about this whopper of a catfish tale? Is it real, or is it fake?

Yes, that is a real catfish.








​
This is supposed to be a picture of a spider in the Iraqi desert. Real, or fake?

Yes, it's real, that is a camel spider. This arachnid is not really a spider, but its legs can be up to 6 inches long.








​
So what about this hybrid human pig? Is it real or fake?

You guessed it, it is a fake. Actually it is a sculpture.








​
This is supposed to be human remains found in a crocodile. What do you think? Real or fake?

It is gruesome, yet it is real.








​
This is supposed to be a hot summer trend called corseting --getting body piercings and then threading them with ribbons. Is it real or fake?

The picture is real. But it is not really a trend, only a few people are doing it.








​
Here is a picture of a shark attacking a helicopter. Is it real or fake?

It is all made up. It is a fake picture.


----------

